
Twittmeter - Automatically update your location and activity, right in your avatar - daveambrose
http://twittmeter.com/
======
daveambrose
The service should be rolling out soon, but you can take an early look at the
functionality on my Twitter handle (@daveambrose):
<http://twitter.com/daveambrose>

O: Stands for office M: Mobile Meter graphs: Amount of tweets you send per
hour

If you would like to be involved in the beta, leave your email on the page or
feel free to ping me.

